# Spinning or casting 10' , 1-4 oz



## psudukie

Good morning... so which is the way to go? Ninety percent of my fishing is Emerald Isle 80% with bait. Also suggested matching reels for spinning and casting? 

Appreciate the feedback as always. Great forums.


----------



## Tommy

The 10' 1-4 is a very popular rod. Spinning outsells casting probably 60/40 but it really boils down to your preference AND what you will use the rod for. Most fishermen that throw metal go with the spinning. Bait fishermen are probably 50/50 spinning and casting.

Go with what you personally like.

Reels;

Casting I would recommend an Akios 555 CTM (non levelwind) or CSM (levelwind). Spinning - any quality 4000 size spinner woill work. The Akios Targa 4000 is a great choice.

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1

Just buy both I did !


----------



## psudukie

Timmy I see you sake a certain kind of mono on your site. I also see it's high via yellow, dies it come in clear or can I put a five ft clear leader on it as I am a believer in certain species being very line shy? Typically on this type set up I would use 14 -16 lb test also a believer in going as light as possible. Thank you in advance.


----------



## psudukie

Sorry for typo tommy not Timmy.


----------



## Tommy

I only carry the Sakuma line in hi vis. Nothing at all wrong with a clear leader.

Tommy


----------

